# I love my mailman!



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Because he brings me nice packages like this:


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice, I wish my mailman was so kind.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

grrrrrrrrrrr

The postal service here sucks.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I think my mailman is broken. All I ever get is bills


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I think my mailman is broken. All I ever get is bills


 We seem to share the same mailman...


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

That my man is beautiful, enjoy. I'm saving my pennies for the Tinderbox on a box deal.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I love your mailman too ...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet.

vaguely related amusing story:

when I lived in Boston, our mailman (a very angry man who was constantly complaining about people not shoveling in the winter, dogs, cats, etc) used to constantly be smoking some nasty little barely-bigger-than-a-cigarello. The thing would just be installed in his mouth, and only ever came out if he stopped to talk to you.

The smoke permeated everything. If I hadn't smoked in a week, and I took the mail out of the box at 6, after it had been sitting there for six hours, of course there was a powerful "stank cigar" smell on the mail itself. But then if I so much as took the mail inside and threw it all out, then smelled my hands 5 minutes later, they would smell like stank cigar, too.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

horrorview said:


> I think my mailman is broken. All I ever get is bills


Mine too, I keep waiting for him to show up with a box full but insted he brings the same old stuff each month!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Is there a Mailman exchange program?

Nice smokes DonJefe.  

:ms NCRM


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeff sorry dude. my PM's are still not working. i couldve sworn the box was labeled correctly and i was shown them and all. i did think they were a bit light but i passed it off. now im mad. your more than welcome to throw em back if you would like


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> Jeff sorry dude. my PM's are still not working. i couldve sworn the box was labeled correctly and i was shown them and all. i did think they were a bit light but i passed it off. now im mad. your more than welcome to throw em back if you would like


Not a problem, the box is marked MADURO. We'll just double check the next box!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

sounds like a plan Jeff. hope your excited. i had to set up another humidor for some non-domestics. ohh the excitement


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now thats a fine Mailman Jeff...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm... my dad always said I looked like our mailman...

Think that's a good thing?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can you see in your mailman believes in adoption?


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Jeff we must have the same mailman.


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

hey nice mailman I actually went to high school with mine so whenever I get one of those packages He always write a comment on the package. 

more cigars you make too much money 
hey thats 3 this week


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r The dangers of a cigar discussion forum. People start talking about things and you think ... yea I gotta get me some of those.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow....Nice Package Don Jefe uh I mean Nice Stick uhhh I mean Nice Box uhhh I mean oh you know


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeff let me know when i should be expecting Mr. USPS


----------

